# FS -The Camelid Companion



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

I have a copy of The Camelid Companion by Marty McGee Bennette and Story's Guide to Raising Llamas. and the training wand that goes with the The Camelid Companion. I love this book! I used it to make friends with a 'wild' llama I bought as a guard for my goats. Within a few months I was able to easily halter my llama and I even trained her to pack. I have sold her and no longer need these books and the wand. I would like $40 + shipping OBO for both books and the wand. 

Christy


----------



## KrisRenee (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi Christy! Do you still have these? I already have the Storey's Guide. How much would you accept for The Camelid Companion and the wand, if still available?

Kris


----------

